# 2011 Max



## jbrown6 (Jun 12, 2014)

Just bought this car, 27k miles. On the first drive of the day when it hits 30mph there is a click sound. Any ideas? Also is it typical for the power steering fluid to be dirty and need to be changed already?
Thanks


----------

